# I have some pork that I want to feed to the dogs



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

But the stuff on the internet is so confusing. This is organic pasture raised pork that I found in the freezer, pork chops with a little freezer burn that I would like to cook for the dogs. Bella can't do raw and I wouldn't do raw pork anyway because of worms, which seems to be a problem. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Pork, raw or cooked, is great for dogs. Just fry it up and serve.  I'd remove the bones after cooking, pork chop bones can be small enough to choke on and can be very sharp.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

my dogs eat pork everyday
I get all the trimmed pork from the local BBQ place.
My dogs are very healthy.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

frozen pork fed raw wont hurt them, freezing and cooking both kill parrasites


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We feed our dogs our pastured pork and they love it. They also get the bones from the ribs and the chops after we have licked 'em clean. 

Waste not-want not. 

Dogs are healthy and happy.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm gonna go a bit against the grain- Pork is the only meat that gives my dogs the trots, I would suggest small quantities to see how your dogs deal with it- if they are fine then go for it. My dogs eat alot of raw, but only teeny tiny bits of pork at a time.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

KSALguy said:


> frozen pork fed raw wont hurt them, freezing and cooking both kill parrasites


That's what I always did....freeze it for several weeks before feeding to kill off any unsavory parasites. I forget how long off the top of my head, but I was told once by a long-time BARF feeder that several seminars she had been to said as long as the pork was frozen for a certain length of time (maybe 3 or 4 weeks?) any parasites would be killed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If they won't eat raw pork, simply fry for 30 seonds on each side in butter. They should eat it.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Snoopy had pork last night with veggies-----cooked pork. He loves it!


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

pork CAN be a little too rich for a sensitive stomach...so even if cooked id start small if there not used to rich foods...

otherwise as long as its been frozen for a minimum of 3 weeks its safe raw, and cooked (assuming not fried//seasoned ect) is safe eitherway.

i dont like chop bones, just because they tend to be sharp, and cooked they WILL splinter, just something to be aware of.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My dogs get cooked pork often, because it is usually cheaper than other types of meat.

My dogs are not fed a lot of fat. If the family had pork chops or steak and trimmed off a lot of fat, the dogs would only get a treat sized piece and the rest would go into the trash. I'm afraid of giving them pancreatitis.

Their cooked meat is about 12% fat, and I don't give them large amounts of additional fat that they are not accustomed to.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I feed raw pork ribs and raw sausage for the most part. I don't worry about worms if it is for human consumption...I have never worried about freezing it for 3 weeks and never had an issue. Now if I was not sure of the source, I would freeze before feeding. Old freezer meat- no worries...its good raw no matter what.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

When I have tried raw with Bella she just can't keep it down at all. Even just small pieces come right back up. Sorry TMI but that's how it is with her. All of the meat we feed is trimmed for fat, we are just trying to slim her down, keep the yeast down for both she and Bob and save some money too. The specialty diets are expensive and I'm sometimes not too sure how good they are either. This is what our vet suggested for both of them, 1/2 and 1/2 meat with some vegetables and their kibble. We have the yeast on retreat and she has dropped about a pound, I also add acididopholus to their food. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

belladulcinea said:


> When I have tried raw with Bella she just can't keep it down at all. Even just small pieces come right back up. Sorry TMI but that's how it is with her. All of the meat we feed is trimmed for fat, we are just trying to slim her down, keep the yeast down for both she and Bob and save some money too. The specialty diets are expensive and I'm sometimes not too sure how good they are either. This is what our vet suggested for both of them, 1/2 and 1/2 meat with some vegetables and their kibble. We have the yeast on retreat and she has dropped about a pound, I also add acididopholus to their food.


When you've tried feeding raw, are you feeding it right from the frige? Sometimes dogs will throw up food if it's too cold. Maybe try warming it up to room temperature, or browning it lightly before feeding. That said, not all dogs can handle raw! But a cooked, grain-free diet will help a dog lose excess weight and keep the yeast down. If I were in your situation, I'd try cutting the kibble out altogether, and just feed meat and vegetables. Dogs don't NEED veggies, but if they are overweight, it will help them feel full on fewer calories.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I've warmed it a bit and had relative success with frying it a bit as well but you can tell it's not something she eats well. I took this pork, trimmed it, cooked it and ran it through the grinder. They loved it and no tummy problems!

We are working to get the kibble down too, but if she doesn't have enough to eat she eats paper! She was tossed on the side of a street when she was barely 4 weeks old and found by a man who took her to our vet, who fell in love with her and named her Dulcinea! He told us she would probably have tummy issues and not be long lived, but she's almost 6 and fairly healthy. She came with a host of strange health issues! Luckily we barter with our vet and we were the only family he thought of when it came time for her to find a home. We'd just lost our last dog of 14 years. So she's quite pampered!

We have to keep the weight off of her because she has pug legs, a semi-bulldog body and the head of a puggy boston type terrier. We call her a heinz 57 terrier mix, name a terrier and she's got one of their traits! LOL


----------

